# Friday Triggers 2/15



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Left Navy Point at 0900. Trigger bite was outstanding. Tons of Red Snapper that flipper and sharks couldn't resist. Too bad Grouper was closed!! They were caught in 60ft only 5 miles from the pass.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice haul! Water looks fairly flat too.
What was the bait of choice for the triggers?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

kanaka said:


> That's a nice haul! Water looks fairly flat too.
> What was the bait of choice for the triggers?


We were using squid on trigger rigs.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice catch.

Kevin


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*I would have FILLETED THE SCAMP!*

Great trip and like I said I would have filleted the scamp!!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Scamp? Am I missing something. Nice catch


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Good trip.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish Steve and crew!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report Steve. Bout time to strap on some tanks.


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Steve
Great to talk to you today! I look forward to crushing some fish soon. 

My 11 year old son thought he saw your fish bat in one of the pictures. He says he so needs to catch a fish big enough to need the bat!!!

Talk to you soon!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

> He says he so needs to catch a fish big enough to need the bat!!!


Stuff that dreams are made of right there :thumbsup:

catch 'em up.


----------

